# Weird ABGA Registration



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

I do believe that this goat might originate from the International Boer Goat Association before they merged with the ABGA. I was wanting to figure it out so I could possibly find more information about this doe as I am considering purchasing one of her sons. Thanks!
ABGA #: G-10599195


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep looks like both her sire and dam were transferred from International


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I agree, it was an IBGA goat. I wish there was a way they could have scanned in the IBGA papers to add them to the goats pages so you have full pedigree info. This happened to us when we had to register with ABGA and transfer our goats, we lost any pedigree info. 
We have does that go back to the first FB we bought in 2012, and slowly starting to get where the G isn't showing up but I think we have 2 that still show it.









The shame is when we were breeding back then we were breeding to Codi/PCI bucks and Spitfire was a fullblood Codi/PCI, so we lost that. Although I kept copies of her IBGA papers so I have the info. The shame is a lot of the goats were dual registered, in fact all of this does family were dual registered EXCEPT her parents. The people had dispersed so I couldn't even offer to get them registered ABGA. Now I really don't care since we aren't doing Codi's. A nice goat is a nice goat


----------

